# Term for Kenpo Practitioner?



## arnisador (May 28, 2002)

What is the term for a practitioner of kenpo that is analogous to karateka, judoka, etc.? I've seen kenpoist and, much less often, kenpoka.


----------



## Kirk (May 28, 2002)

I've been using kenpoist.   No idea why ... must've heard it
used somewhere.


----------



## Rainman (May 28, 2002)

I use Ak'er for American Kenpo Player.  Kenpo Player is an old term that has been around for quite awhile.  I added American to differentiate styles of kenpo and abreviated because I am lazy.  I just refuse to be an ist of any kind.


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

kenpoka sounds like what you do to the pilsbury dough boy. LOL.

I've heard kenpoist, but I've found that most kenpo folks tend to just say they're martial artists, and if asked to elaborate, then state the name of the style.


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2002)

We often use "arnis player" for an arnis practitioner.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

Personally, I prefer Mike, but do not recommend it for every one, it gets confusing that way.  I do not know that I have ever heard of a specific term for the Kenpo practitioner, other than Martial Artist.  I've heard several terms as those already mentioned bandid about, but as I said in another post, everytime we showed up at the tournaments we heard references to Kenpo or Black GIed thugs.......I was always kind of flattered......
But hey, I'm at a fork in the road wishing I had a spoon, what do I know?


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2002)

I think we've always been referred to as "those Kenpo guys" at our school.  Seems to work out pretty well.

I've *seen* "kenpoist" before, but it has never sounded quite right.  The only thing that I have really seen work out well is for someone to say they are a martial artist who studies Kenpo.

My wife, who studies Tai Chi, often has the same problem.  What do you call Tai Chi students?  Tai Chi students?  Tai Chi-er?  Their studio uses the catch-all phrase "Tai Chi stylist".  That also seems to work out pretty well.....I guess you *could* call us "Kenpo Stylists".

Personally, I like being a "Kenpo guy".  Works well for me.  Simple, direct, and unpresuming.  (I don't know if I move well enough to be called a "stylist"....hehe)

Peace--


----------



## donald (May 29, 2002)

Chubby!!!

Respectfully:shrug:


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2002)

Hey, Donald.....

You aren't related to Mr. Wack, by any chance, are you??   

Gotta watch out....that whole "Kenpo Black Belt = heavy guy" thread has gotten waaaayyy out of hand......

Just checkin'.... 

Peace--


----------



## Scott Bonner (May 29, 2002)

I prefer Kenpoist.  It's short and simple.  Kenpo stylist is ok.   Kenpo player sounds like a sport martial artist, which I am not.

When asked, I usually state I am a martial artist, then specify the style Kenpo.


----------



## Rainman (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *We often use "arnis player" for an arnis practitioner. *



Yes, I like that term because it is common amonst the different systems.  Fact is we are playing until we are not.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 29, 2002)

I have heard from my Seniors, "You can always tell a Kenpo Man by ..."  

I guess I fell into this also, although I have also used Kenpo Practioner and Kenpoist, I prefer "Just another Karate Bum"... no, I mean a Kenpo Guy. 

These are just the polite ones, not heard at tournaments where they hate you for showing up to take their trophies.  

Hee-hee,
Michael B.
UKS-Texas


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 29, 2002)

I have most often used kenpoist.  To me the term doesn't realy matter.  they either study kenpo or they don't.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bonner _
> *I prefer Kenpoist.  When asked, I usually state I am a martial artist, then specify the style Kenpo. *



I also like the term Kenpoist, Kenpo Practioner, Kenpo Man/Woman.....

Scott I don't agree with Keno being a "style", but rather "system".

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (May 31, 2002)

> I also like the term Kenpoist, Kenpo Practioner, Kenpo Man/Woman




:redeme: 


sorry

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Scott Bonner (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> Scott I don't agree with Keno being a "style", but rather "system".



I concur.  It is system, not style.  I guess that would put "Kenpo stylist" in the same realm as "Kenpo player" -- similar to other martial arts terms but inaccurate for the system.

Then again, once I learn the system, I make my own style, which makes me a stylist in Kenpo -- a Kenpo stylist.  But, that's misleading to the "uninitiated".


----------



## Nightingale (May 31, 2002)

sigh.....

all this talk about titles, rank, and what do you call a kenpo person is confusing....


----------



## KenpoDave (May 31, 2002)

I have heard kenpoist used more often.   I typically use kenpo student.

Dave


----------



## Rainman (May 31, 2002)

> I concur. It is system, not style. I guess that would put "Kenpo stylist" in the same realm as "Kenpo player" -- similar to other martial arts terms but inaccurate for the system.



Okay if you insist on dysfuntion that is on you.  The label you attatch to player shows a lack of initiative to research something you have clearly mislabeled.    Then again you are the type that would demand that everything is handed to you.   Mis label, inject your hard earned knowledge paid for in blood, sweat, and pain- oooops you're a librarian-  okay eye strain... 

If you want to engage me from this point on it will fall on deaf ears.  When you are finished telling me how much you don't know my door will be open.


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 1, 2002)

:asian: I nominate the title "Who was that person and how come I'm no longer standing?":asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

none other than the great.........................

            K E N P O ~ M A N

Thrill to the exciting basics that he does...
Enjoy the Fluid Forms.......
Be Spellbound at the awesome sets he shows....
You'll be mesmorized by the awesome self defense technique display..... the man is invensible!!!!

da da da da daaaaaaaa thrupptpp da da


     (A giant K comes across your screen)

:soapbox:


----------

